# Good bike fitter near Dallas



## rg34 (Aug 7, 2010)

I am looking for a good bike fitter that is located near Dallas. If I'm going to have it done I would like the best I could get


----------



## ChuckDiesel (Apr 16, 2011)

Check out Craig Fulk at North Texas Dynamic Bike Fit. Hard to beat him!


----------

